# CPD Breeding tank!



## Mostlydave (Jan 12, 2012)

Did you have any luck?

I breed CPD as well, but I've never had any luck moving the parents back and forth. I have a 20g long with about 12 adults, a thin gravel substrate some driftwood and a big ball of java moss. I also have a bare bottom 5.5 gallon with a sponge filter and another big ball of java moss. The only way I've gotten fry so far is by swapping the moss between tanks, and waiting about 3-5 days before fry appear.

I feed my adults Micro, Walter and Bannana worms and they like all 3, I'll also occasionally give them frozen blood worms. There main diet is golden orbs which they seem to really like. I tried the micro pellets but I thought they were to big for CPD.

Anyways, let me not if you got any fry and how you did it!


----------



## SaltyNC (Jun 26, 2012)

Mostlydave said:


> There main diet is golden orbs which they seem to really like.


What are golden orbs? I did a search but couldn't find anything on it.


----------



## Mostlydave (Jan 12, 2012)

SaltyNC said:


> What are golden orbs? I did a search but couldn't find anything on it.


My bad! they are golden pearls, I bought mine here:

http://www.brineshrimpdirect.com/other-goldpearl-particle-c149.html

I don't remember the size I bought, I'm at work right now, I'll update later.


----------



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

Mostlydave said:


> Did you have any luck?
> 
> I breed CPD as well, but I've never had any luck moving the parents back and forth. I have a 20g long with about 12 adults, a thin gravel substrate some driftwood and a big ball of java moss. I also have a bare bottom 5.5 gallon with a sponge filter and another big ball of java moss. The only way I've gotten fry so far is by swapping the moss between tanks, and waiting about 3-5 days before fry appear.
> 
> ...


 I'm actually going to be moving the fish out of the tank today so ill see if they spawned or not if any fry appear. 
Problem is my fish barely eat the food I feed! I want to try banna worms but the cultures on aquabid are expensive,well nit expensive but you know what I mean , where did you get yours and if you don't mind me asking how much did you pay? 
I'm hoping if they did breed that they didn't eat any fry because they just don't really eat any food I give them. 
But I will order the golden pearls food to see if I have any luck.

How long did you typically leave the parents in for?


----------



## Mostlydave (Jan 12, 2012)

I got the worms all combined in one pack on auquabid, I think they were $20 shipped. In my opinion they're well worth it. They are easy to maintain and the fish love them.

The golden pearls I use 5-50 micron for adults and the 200-300 for fry

I've never had any luck moving the parents, I take the moss out of there tank and put it in a 5.5 and 3-5 days later I'll start to see fry.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

When I was breeding my cpd's I had the best luck with moving the moss and just keeping the parents in one tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i wonder if anyone has ever been able to raise a spawn with the parents in the same tank if its heavily planted. or if the CPDs are that ferocious in their eating of eggs and fry.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

@[email protected] said:


> i wonder if anyone has ever been able to raise a spawn with the parents in the same tank if its heavily planted. or if the CPDs are that ferocious in their eating of eggs and fry.


I've raised one or two with the parents in tank but they do a very good job at tracking down fry and eggs for the most part. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah I think I probably should buy some microworms.

Why do you think that both of you had success moving moss and keeping parents in a tank? 

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

@[email protected] said:


> i wonder if anyone has ever been able to raise a spawn with the parents in the same tank if its heavily planted. or if the CPDs are that ferocious in their eating of eggs and fry.


I once tried it with 1m and 1f in a 5.5gal tank filled with java moss, I boiled a IAL for about 2h until the water was reduced to 1 cup. Let it cool down, pour it in the tank. I fed microworms right away, they went crazy. Turned off the lights for 3 days, first day lights back on I couldn't see a fry, but the next day I could see 7-8 swimming. Started feeding microworms right away. 

After all, I still have 1 fry that survived with the parents. When the fry is about 10 days old, it seems like the parents don't bother eating them anymore.


----------



## Mostlydave (Jan 12, 2012)

I personally believe that moving the parents into a different tank especially a smaller one freaks them out and the typical week they are left in there is not long enough for them to resettle and spawn.

It's also a massive pain to try and catch the parents out of a tank full of moss.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Mostlydave said:


> I personally believe that moving the parents into a different tank especially a smaller one freaks them out and the typical week they are left in there is not long enough for them to resettle and spawn.
> 
> It's also a massive pain to try and catch the parents out of a tank full of moss.


+1 exactly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

Mostlydave said:


> I personally believe that moving the parents into a different tank especially a smaller one freaks them out and the typical week they are left in there is not long enough for them to resettle and spawn.
> 
> It's also a massive pain to try and catch the parents out of a tank full of moss.


that makes a lot of sense, didnt think about that.


----------



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

the cpd have been in the tank for about 5 days now, should i leave them in for another week since the first 5 days would have served to acclimate them into breeding mode?

Do CPD continuously spawn? or is it like a one time of month kind of thing?


----------



## Mostlydave (Jan 12, 2012)

I would try putting the parents back into there regular tank for a week and then swapping the moss into your smaller tank. As far as I know they breed all the time except at higher water temps.

You can find lots of breeding info here:

http://celestialpearldanio.com/

The forum is not really active but it is full of good breeding info you can search, that's where I got most of my info.

Good luck, and keep us updated!


----------



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

so i havent had any sucess yet . Im going to try a new strategy this weekend though and hopefully will have better results..


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

AwkwardShrimp said:


> Yeah I think I probably should buy some microworms.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


I got my starter culture on aquabid for like, 3 bucks shipped. I pay about 50 cents a month to keep running, and the fish are pleased.


----------



## VisionQuest28 (Apr 18, 2007)

Mostlydave said:


> The golden pearls I use 5-50 micron for adults and the 200-300 for fry


You got this backwards, the 5-50 micron is the smaller of the 2, appropriate for fry and 200-300 micron is the size for adults. Not really the point of the thread, but dont want the OP to get confused and order the wrong size.

When i had CPD, i didnt find them difficult to feed at all, but maybe i was just already feeding stuff they liked (which really seemed to be anything they could fit in their mouths for the most part) But the things i would highly recommend would be golden pearls, decapped brineshrimp eggs, arctic copepods, and crushed up high quality flake foods. Something else i found they really liked was frozen mosquito larvae, but those dont seem to be too easy to find. 

All that would be for adult fish, but treated right, some of that would probably work for bigger fry too...


----------



## Mostlydave (Jan 12, 2012)

I initially had success moving my moss between tanks, but lately it's been really hit or miss, I'm thinking this might be what I try next:

I have my adults (12) in a 20g long tank with a big clump of java moss, instead of moving the moss or parents I'm going to put up a foam divider wall and put moss on the buttom of each side, then I'll just pull the divider out and move the parents from side to side, no moving the moss or the parents between tanks then.

Anyone try anything like this or think it will work?


----------



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

Mostlydave said:


> I initially had success moving my moss between tanks, but lately it's been really hit or miss, I'm thinking this might be what I try next:
> 
> I have my adults (12) in a 20g long tank with a big clump of java moss, instead of moving the moss or parents I'm going to put up a foam divider wall and put moss on the buttom of each side, then I'll just pull the divider out and move the parents from side to side, no moving the moss or the parents between tanks then.
> 
> Anyone try anything like this or think it will work?


Sounds good. I'm thinking of putting a mesh breeding box in the tank , after tthe week I will put the parents in there and leave the moss in the tank. Anyone think this will work ?

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Breeder nets, breeder boxes.

CPD won't spawn if you keep moving them tank to tank, they need to acclimate to the water.

In my experience (although most of what you need to know has already been pointed out) I've done well breeding CPD in a 20g with a net that allows eggs to fall through. After they spawn, I just toss them back into their community tank and remove the net. Don't need any mosses or anything, the tank is bare bottom and runs a sponge filter connected to an air pump.

If I'm not mistaken CPD are originally from black/soft water biotopes. I use IAL or driftwood to condition the water and make it tannin rich.

Water parameters:
Temp - 75F
pH - 6.5

The rest doesn't really matter. Ammonia and others should remain as close to 0 as possible.

A side note, live foods condition them to breed better than frozen. I recommend grindal worms, microworms, or dahpnia monia. Although golden pearls will accomplish everything and be less of a hassle, if you want to pay the monies for it.

Another side note, my CPD seemingly always spawn in the morning, when the lights first come on. I also noticed they tend to spawn the day after I do a large water change. Perhaps fresh, cooler water stimulates them?

Try it out.


----------



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

SUCCESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i see two baby fry fish swimming!


----------



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

i see 4 fry in the tank!, 

I havent really done anyhting special or new. the fry have been in there with the parents. i have never seperated the parents or moss from the tank since the beginning of this thread. 

Should i seperate the adults from the tank or no? i assume the fry are too big to fit in their mouths by now but this is only an assumption, i could stick the parents in the mesh breeder box inside the tank?

Im very excited. I've heard however keeping the fry alive is harder than getting fish to spawn so i hope they make it

Hey at least now i now i've got a breeding group!


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Isolate fry and parents, no matter how big they are, if you want the highest rate of survival.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

congrats


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Congrats! I am in the process of getting my cpds in to a breeding tank. Hope you continue to have success. roud:


----------



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks everyone! Ive isolated the parents in a breeder box inside the same tank. 

Good luck fishboy199413! What size tank will you be trying ?


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

I think I will either be using a 7.4 gallon or a 10 gallon.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

congrats! I would like to breed CPDs in the future too.

you will feed the fry bbs?

how big are the fry, similar to guppy fry size?


----------



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

Green_Flash said:


> congrats! I would like to breed CPDs in the future too.
> 
> you will feed the fry bbs?
> 
> how big are the fry, similar to guppy fry size?


 im not sure how big the fry are relative to guppyfry as i havenever bred them. they are small though


----------



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

took some pictures last night, will upload them later tonight!!!

i have to warn they might be a little blurry, the small fry are so hard to take a picture of. but i have seen noticable growth.


----------



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

these are the best pictures i could get of the fry, theyre very small


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

feed them infusioria or microworms.


----------

